# Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter



## TJW65 (13. März 2019)

*Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter*

Hallo PCGHX Community,
Ich habe nun auch beschlossen mein Fractal Design Meshify C etwas zu beleuchten.
Da ich dafür erst einmal an einen Heck- und evtl. auch einen Front Propeller dachte, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach passenden.

Wonach suche ich denn? 

Ich suche nach 120mm RGB Lüftern, wobei diese möglichst leise sein sollten. 
Am besten sollten die gewählten Lüfter neben einer geringen Lautstärke auch eine Aura sync Möglichkeit aufweisen, 
da ich solch ein Mainboard besitze. Dies wäre  jedoch nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Der Preis für einen einzelnen Lüfter läge bei maximal 25 Euro.
Kann mir jemand passende Lüfter empfehlen? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus


TJW65


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter*

Welchen RGB Anschluss hat denn dein Board? Einen 12Volt oder 5Volt? Da sollte man schon vorher genau schauen.

Nur AuraSync sagt da nichts aus.


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter*

Ich würd lieber zu so was greifen:
Produktvergleich Phanteks Halos RGB LED 120mm Rahmen, Phanteks Halos Digital RGB LED 120mm Rahmen, Phanteks Halos Lux RGB LED 120mm Rahmen, Aluminium schwarz, Phanteks Halos Lux Digital RGB LED 120mm Rahmen, schwarz Geizhals Deutschland
(Kunststoff oder Alurahmen, 3- oder 4-Pin)

Da kannst du dann einen qualitativ hochwertigen und leisen Lüfter verbauen ohne auf das RGB zu achten.


----------



## tigra456 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter*

Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu.

Kommt drauf an wie leise.

eloop in Lüfter mit Hersteller: Noiseblocker, Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Sind alle Eloop die es gibt. Ich empfehle die B12 oder B14-PS (da regelbar)

und wie es Abductee gesagt hat

halos in Case-Modding mit Hersteller: Phanteks Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Phanteks Halos drauf. Siehst du an der Beschreibung welche für den 3-Pin RGB sind und welche für den 4-Pin.

Habe das auch...(Normaler 4-Pin  RGB in Alu Schwarz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter*

Hallo,
danke schonmal für die guten Anregungen.
Der RGB Header laut Handbuch ist ein 12V Stecker.
Dann werde ich wohl zu Halos und guten Lüftern greifen, wusste garnicht dass es soetwas gibt.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## HGHarti (14. März 2019)

*AW: Empfehlungen für silent RGB Lüfter*

Bein den Halos genau auf die Stecker achten,es gibt welche mit 3 Pins und welche mit 4 Pins.

Ansonsten sind die Halos echt cool,haben satte Farben wie ich finde.

Die mit dem 4 Pin kann man zb  Über Aura Sync steuern.

Die 3 Pin lassen sich über einen Controler steuern (jede LED einzeln).

Warum auch die 3 Pins mit Aura beworben werden bleibt mir ein Rätzel,aber Mindfactory hatte die sofort zurück genommen als ich ihnen den Fall geschildert habe.


----------

